# emerge truecrypt (blocks mit device-mapper und udev)

## Gladdle

Ich kann schon seit kurzem keine TrueCrypt Laufwerke auf diesem PC mounten. Es fehlt "dmsetup". Also mal ein Update auf Version 6.3 versucht und es kommt folgender Fehler:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.28  USE="(-selinux)"

[ebuild    FU ] app-crypt/truecrypt-6.3 [6.2a]

[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-146-r1)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.28', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/device-mapper required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-crypt/truecrypt-6.3', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Also auf dem Forum gesucht, gegoogelt und das einzige was es immer heisst ist das man "device-mapper" unemergen soll. Wie aber funktioniert eine akzeptable Loesung? Das verschweigt mir google bis jetzt  :Sad: 

Installierte Versionen:

sys-fs/device-mapper [ Not Installed ]

sys-fs/udev 146-r1

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources 2.6.30-r4 (wird gerade verwendet)

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

mit TrueCrypt hab ich keine Erfahrung..,

aber bei deinem Block sollte unmergen von "sys-fs/device-mapper" schon richtig sein,

device-mapper ist nun mit in "sys-fs/lvm2" enthalten.

----------

## Gladdle

MKay, sobald ich folgendes in der /etc/portage/package.keywords demaskiere funktioniert es:

```
#media-sound/pulseaudio                          ~amd64

#sys-fs/udev                                     ~amd64
```

Nun wird udev in der Version 141 installiert. Mal gespannt wie lange das so funktioniert...

----------

## Gladdle

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> mit TrueCrypt hab ich keine Erfahrung..,
> 
> aber bei deinem Block sollte unmergen von "sys-fs/device-mapper" schon richtig sein,
> ...

 

Mit anderen Worten das ist ein Fehler bei den Abhaengigkeiten von TrueCrypt oder wie sehe ich das? Bugreport (Gentoo Bug Tracer) erstellen?

----------

